
100k Bounty Claimed: Persistent code execution on Chrome OS - signa11
https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2017/10/stable-channel-update-for-chrome-os_27.html
======
signa11
unfortunately, it’s just a headline of a news for now. from the source we have

'''

Note: Access to bug details and links may be kept restricted until a majority
of users are updated with a fix. We will also retain restrictions if the bug
exists in a third party library that other projects similarly depend on, but
haven’t yet fixed.

'''

